# Portable Power for BOB



## john10001 (Mar 20, 2013)

I am thinking of getting a small semi-flexible 20w solar panel for my BOB and also getting a small lithium battery to match up with it maybe 20000 or 50000 m/ah. 

This should hopefully enable me to keep small devices like mobile phone which has mapping software on it as well as other small electrical devices powered.

The solar panel I have seen is fairly cheap for a flexible panel, and crucially is very lightweight. The lithium batteries seem to also be very cheap (they are from China!). Not sure what else I would need to be able to charge the batteries from the solar panel?

What do you have as a portable power solution for your BOB if anything?


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Amazon.com: Opteka BP-SC4000 Ultra Thin Solar Powered High Capacity (4000mAh) Backup Battery and Charger for the Amazon Kindle 4, Kindle Touch, Kindle Touch 3G & Kindle Fire: Kindle Store

This is what I carry - AND I LOVE IT. The AZ sun is more than enough to charge it and much faster than the packaging and directions suggested. I can also pre-charge it off the grid or off my PC. So when I hike, I start off with my cell phone topped off and this thing topped off. Cell will last 24 hours almost and then this thing gives me another 24 hours of cell power. Next day I can charge the solar and get another 24 hours of cell.

When I upgrade and start carrying a two way radio, I'll get a bigger pack like the one you are describing.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Not sure what type SHTF you are planning for that you expect cell phones & satelite systems to continue to be available.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

My suggestion is to look at solar cells on eBay. You can buy them very cheap, learn to assemble 4 or 6 of them onto a fabric backing so you can food them up safely. A small inverter and connection to a battery charger and you will have saved plenty over goal zero and many other portable developers. Don't get me wrong, I don't mean to seriously knock goal zero I just find them too pricey for my liking.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

CLASSIC2 Battery Pack + Solar Charger 
This is the one we use, it works very well.
As for huntinghawks post, you are correct there may or may not be working cell phone systems working but there is always the chance they will and it is the old better safe than sorry thing.
We spend a lot of times hiking in the woods and we feel we needed this more so in case we get stranded and loose battery life. but it is kept in the bug out bag.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I use small car jump starters. The small ones have car cigarette lighter outlets. And some have usb ports. They are usually too small to jump a car but I had one that was almost dead I loaned to a neighbor during hurricane sandy and it charged for a few days or almost a week. Just watch out for low quality ones!
I had an idea to plug an old cb radio I had into one of these chargers and make a radio out of it but I couldn't tell which wire was positive and it wasn't marked. Kept blowing the glass fuse.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

We have a goal zero guide 10 for our bags which is pretty light and have another one of their larger units. They are good for lighting and other battery operated needs. We don't have cell service this far out so don't really need it for charging phones and stuff. But if we were back in Florida or wherever visiting and there was a storm or other small scale shtf. It's good to know we can still charge our shit..


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

I have been thinking about a small solar set up for keeping the HAM radio powered up. Even if I don't transmit it will be used to listen.


----------



## john10001 (Mar 20, 2013)

Ripon said:


> My suggestion is to look at solar cells on eBay. You can buy them very cheap, learn to assemble 4 or 6 of them onto a fabric backing so you can food them up safely. A small inverter and connection to a battery charger and you will have saved plenty over goal zero and many other portable developers. Don't get me wrong, I don't mean to seriously knock goal zero I just find them too pricey for my liking.


I have seen a couple of 5v lithium batteries on eBay quite cheap. About £10 or £15!

20,000 mAh 289g 10oz in weight
50,000 mAh 412g 14½oz in weight

I have also spotted a Mini DC-DC 12V to 5V USB Output Buck Module 18V Solar Panel Step-down 5V 3A Which is just £5.

Flexible solar panel may be the only expensive item on the list but as I would only get a small lightweight one for BOB to top us this small sized lithium batteries while on the move or resting not such a biggie.

The only thing I need now would be something likeweight that will allow me to charge items that are more than 5v. I have a small inverter in my car but it is 12v and still bigger than I want.


----------



## john10001 (Mar 20, 2013)

James m said:


> I use small car jump starters. The small ones have car cigarette lighter outlets. And some have usb ports. They are usually too small to jump a car but I had one that was almost dead I loaned to a neighbor during hurricane sandy and it charged for a few days or almost a week. Just watch out for low quality ones!
> I had an idea to plug an old cb radio I had into one of these chargers and make a radio out of it but I couldn't tell which wire was positive and it wasn't marked. Kept blowing the glass fuse.


I am wondering if I can get something similar but that would connect with 5v batteries to charge similar items that are higher voltage. Otherwise I may have to get smaller 5v batteries but have a few of them to get up to 15 and put them in series to do it.


----------



## john10001 (Mar 20, 2013)

HuntingHawk said:


> Not sure what type SHTF you are planning for that you expect cell phones & satelite systems to continue to be available.


Well unless I don't insulate properly to protect from an EMP, I will still be able to use my outdoor mapping OS software to read and get bearings from even if the gps is down. I can still use in airplane mode which will also save power.


----------



## john10001 (Mar 20, 2013)

Looks like I can also get a small USB 5v to 12v step up module quite cheaply. Problem solved.


----------

